# EC90 Crank Issue



## treehugger

About 1800 miles into my EC90 Crank when I noticed a light skip / play in the crank. Checked everything for loose parts and finally found the culprit... There's play in the spindle where it attaches to the drive side part of the crank spider. Anybody else seen this before? I'll be calling Easton tomorrow!


----------



## Easton

We will warranty that. Contact us at 1-800-776-5677.


----------



## treehugger

i did. I already sent it in last week for "inspection" and was told it may be 2-3 weeks until I get a new one...


----------



## Steve-a-Reno

Keep us posted!
I've been looking at compact Ec90 recently and stumbled onto this post during a RBR search.


----------



## Easton

Treehugger: Check your PM. I'm trying to make sure this issue has been resolved for you. 

Cheers, 

Easton


----------



## treehugger

Thanks Easton, 

Replacement crank is on the way!


----------



## mr clean

I've had the same issue, twice. My recent pair just went back to the shop for warranty. I really like Easton products and it's a little disappointing that this is happening.


----------



## frdfandc

Easton had a batch of cranks that didn't cure properly where the spindle is joined to the spider. It has been rectified. 

A co-worker of mine unfortunately had 2 from the same batch. Easton has stood behind their product 100% and is replacing the crank without any issues.


----------



## mr clean

Glad to hear it's been fixed. They are really nice cranks when the wobble issue isn't happening. I will look forward to my new and improved pair.


----------



## OldBiker

treehugger said:


> About 1800 miles into my EC90 Crank when I noticed a light skip / play in the crank. Checked everything for loose parts and finally found the culprit... There's play in the spindle where it attaches to the drive side part of the crank spider. Anybody else seen this before? I'll be calling Easton tomorrow!


Hi,

I have had the same problem. Bought a compact crank set in April and by September it had developed quite a bit of play like yours. Returned it to Easton via the dealer that I purchased it from. Easton quickly replaced it with another that promptly failed the same way after less than 1 month of riding. I have heard that it was only a small amount that had this problem but I purchased the first one in April and the second bad one was sent to me in September. That doesn't square with a small number of bad cranks. Expect that I will get another through warranty but have grave doubts this one will fare any better.

Old Biker


----------



## Chuckie

Same thing has happened to me now. Just took off my bike the second set of EC90 cranks to have the spindle come loose from the crank arm.

Easton, if this is a problem you've solved, why is the crank you warranteed to me having the same problems? I would think that you'd have removed the bad cranks from your stock by now, and replenished your stock with the improved/fixed ones.


----------



## frdfandc

Chuckie said:


> Same thing has happened to me now. Just took off my bike the second set of EC90 cranks to have the spindle come loose from the crank arm.
> 
> Easton, if this is a problem you've solved, why is the crank you warranteed to me having the same problems? I would think that you'd have removed the bad cranks from your stock by now, and replenished your stock with the improved/fixed ones.



Easton has discontinued selling the cranks at this time due to the ongoing issue with the spindle seperating from the spider. Until they remedy the issue, no more Easton cranks. They have even removed the product from their website.

Call them. Their CS is top notch and will take care of you.


----------



## law

Just broke my second set...the first time I received a new set in a week. Interested to see what will happen this time. I read on another thread they are sending SRAM Red cranks...don't really want one of those.


----------



## DLEVETT

*Easton crankset*

Hey guys,

I,ve got a low mileage Easton crankset on my Madone and took it into my LBS last evening to be checked for what I initially thought was a loose crank bolt. 
It has been a couple of weeks in the making as the curious sensation when pedaling continued to get more and more noticable.
The mechanic torqued everything to spec and it continued so he took it apart and confirmed the problem, the spider side crank arm spindle is loose.
What a shame as I really liked this crank set and really like Easton products, with a set of Easton carbon clinchers slated as my next road bike purchase.
I believe a call to Easton is being made today, so I,ll keep everyone posted on the solution.

Dave


----------



## Waves77

Any updates Dave?

I tried emailing through the contact form on their site and also sending a PM to the Easton guy on here over a week ago with not replies.

I'll have to call them. I have a set of these that I haven't installed yet but don't want to either, based on the amount of failures...


----------



## DLEVETT

*Ec90*

Hi,

I just received a call from my LBS earlier today that Easton has issued a return P.O. to them and has a replacement set of cranks set aside for me.
I,m happy to try another set and see how things go, based on what has been thus far an excellant customer service experience.
I,m really hoping that the problem has been solved, since I was very happy with the crankset up until just recently.
I,ll update things here when they have arrived.

thx
Dave


----------



## mcrdave

I have a problem with the above crankset which I purchased less than 6 month ago. Basically the left hand crank (non drive side) with the 2 bolts on will not stay tight no matter what I do. I took it to the LBS who torqued it and it still came loose the next ride.I have resorted to removing the crank and replacing it with a basic Sram crankset. 

I am very disappointed with this outcome as the crankset was very expensive and I can't afford to replace it like for like. Problem is, I'm in the Uk and I purchased the crank new from a reputable US site. Can Easton advise me the best course of action? 

I have emailed Extra (UK) with the problem but would prefer to hear what the manufacturer thinks is the best thing to do.

cheers
Dave


----------



## DLEVETT

Well guys, 
Easton has been very good with the whole process and offered to replace the cranks or give a credit.
I chose to receive a credit from Easton to my LBS and have purchased a set of Sram Red cranks.
I have been impressed with many Easton parts on a number of different bikes over the years so much so that I have ordered a new EC SL fork and a set of Carbon clinchers that I,m hoping to pick up later this week at my LBS.
If Easton ever gets back into the crank business I will be first in line to try them as I was very happy with mine until the failure.

Dave


----------



## Waves77

+1 - Easton customer service was excellent. No complaints at all.


----------



## motoricker

*Update 1*

Well, I noticed the odd "clunk" in my pedal stroke and tried not to believe it had happened to me. But after checking everything and finally pulling the cranks, I can feel that the spindle is loose in the drive-side spider. I bought mine in Feb 2010, and luckily still have all the receipts. I'll be calling Easton tomorrow morning. 

I have never had to return anything on warranty before in my life. I don't know why I have been so lucky. A lot of times I don't even save receipts longer than the time to verify the credit card charges are accurate. I guess I need to continue to be careful.

I should probably add that I have an Easton EC90 SL Aero fork that has been working great for a couple years. All hope is not lost.

Easton customer service immediately said they will issue a return shipping label and issue a refund check after they get the return. Good service so far.

4/29 update: FEDEX label received.


----------



## motoricker

May 22 2011 Update: I received my refund check for the full purchase price from Easton.

Easton really deserves massive credit for standing fully behind their products like this.
You can bet that i will be buying more Easton products in the future with full confidence. Thanks Easton!


----------



## CleavesF

Waves77 said:


> +1 - Easton customer service was excellent. No complaints at all.


Agreed. This also applies to their Bell division as well. So I would assume the same would go for Giro. 

Whenever I needed something, they've always helped me out, and always at ZERO $$$ to me. Ridiculously good service.


----------



## Jembalang

Hi Guys! I'm new here.. Is there such thing ax " Second Generation EC90 cranks"?
Just got one from a dealer here..
Should I be worried of the spindle loosening in the drive-side spider?


----------



## Waves77

Jembalang said:


> Hi Guys! I'm new here.. Is there such thing ax " Second Generation EC90 cranks"?
> Just got one from a dealer here..
> Should I be worried of the spindle loosening in the drive-side spider?


Last time I checked, no such thing. Easton had removed the crankset from their website even. I'd check to see if they have launched a new version, but I doubt it,


----------



## Jembalang

Thanks Waves77! The dealer told me it's a 2nd Gen which Easton has rectified & he told me that Easton had bought over Stronglight!!


----------



## Waves77

The faulty ones had stronglight chainrings, so not sure if what you have is anything new. Did you check their website, or the packaging? Maybe post a photo, id expect they'd use a different graphic design if they launched a new model.


----------



## Jembalang

I believe it's the same product, graphic as the ones I googled..(same stronglight chainrings) Checked their website but still no such product. I will upload the pic of both chainset & packaging soon.. Thanks!


----------



## bbelanger

I've had the exact problem as the OP recently on my 2010 EC90 cranks. LBS tech diagnosed it days before my recent Century ride, thank goodness. I still don't see Cranksets on Easton's website...I saw on another thread they had sent someone a Sram Red crankset? Or a cash refund? My LBS is working through their Canadian distributor, but still no news....does anyone have a sense of what I should be expecting as a replacement? thks


----------

